
Ask HN: Why Ubuntu wont let me create an USB unless is from an Ubuntu image? - jcslzr
I wanted to try another distro but Ubuntu won&#x27;t let you create a USB installer unless is for an Ubuntu image, and the unetbootin did not run either, it would seem they are blocking the options for leaving
======
IAmNeo
[https://unetbootin.github.io/](https://unetbootin.github.io/)

~~~
jcslzr
thank you

------
dekhn
you are mistaken Ubuntu: does not prevent you from doing this . there's
something wrong with your system that is specific to you. I've use multiple
versions of a ubuntu write hundreds of different operating systems to USB
sticks. Also, if you had a problem, why post to Hacker News without any repro
information at all?

~~~
jcslzr
thank you

